# Retroperitoneal lap marsupialization renal cyst



## stockekt (Jan 5, 2012)

Having trouble finding cpt code for retroperitoneal lap marsupialization renal cyst. 

Can someone please help?

Thanks


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

stockekt said:


> Having trouble finding cpt code for retroperitoneal lap marsupialization renal cyst.
> 
> Can someone please help?
> 
> Thanks



Without an op report for specifics, the closest code that comes up is 50541.


----------



## Torilinne (Jan 8, 2012)

*Lap Renal Cyst Marsupialization*

It appears an unlisted code may be best....50549.  There doesn't seem to be anything laparoscopically to best define this procedure, since the surgeon is only creating a pouch in the cyst for drainage and not excising or destroying it.  

_V Davis CPC CGIC_


----------

